# New Tattoo Day - First session on my full sleeve is complete!



## BryanFTWL (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually had this done on Monday, and it's healing up really well! The elbow is a bitch at holding ink though, which is to be expected with how calloused mine are. I'll have to get it touched up every session I go in for, more than likely.

Regardless, on with a picture:







It is a filligree red-tailed Hawk with geometric flowers and some smokey shading. Unfortunately we didn't have enough time to get anymore shading done for this part, but I'm looking forward to doing that here in a few weeks after this is healed up to 100%.

My artist, Jeremy 'Sloo' Hamilton at Subculture City in Kannapolis, NC did an amazing job. Everything you see is hand drawn by him. He has a very great artistic touch with a tattoo machine, and is damn near perfect at getting very neat lines, as you can see. He's extremely affordable as wel. I can't recommend him enough, if you're in the Charlotte area, and are looking for an artist, CHECK HIM OUT! Here's a link to some more pieces he's done: Sloo (artist) | Facebook


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks really nice, awesome.


----------



## celticelk (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice! I'm getting a new piece done next month to extend my right arm coverage down to the elbow; I imagine I'll fill in the remaining space between there and the wrist sometime this year, though maybe not till it gets cold again.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks amazing dude, usually not a fan of sleeves because I think they turn out too busy most of the time. But that looks pretty damn good.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 23, 2012)

That's some mighty clean work! Most excellent.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome man! Do you plan on getting more colour/shading or leaving as is?


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy New Ink Day! Looking good.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys!




iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thats pretty awesome man! Do you plan on getting more colour/shading or leaving as is?


I'm going to get it shaded in as soon as it's healed. Probably in the first or second week of April, if it allows for it. I'm also extending it up to my shoulder as well in what I'm hoping will be the third session.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very Nice work there.

Will have a new Ink day when I go back to the UK, no idea what I'm getting then I never do.

Seriously thinking about getting the Mars to Sirius cover art, just get my artist to change it abit.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks awesome!  Can't wait to see more progress on this.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks dudes! Should be getting a next session in around April 10th or so!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks nice, do your hand!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2012)

Really good work, the details are really nice


----------



## x360rampagex (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice! How long was the session? How was it? I'm getting my first tattoo on my chest and I'm gonna be there for a full day.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 2, 2012)

Geometry-related tattoos are seriously my favorite style ever. My whole left arm is going to be covered in that type of stuff. That looks great, man.


----------

